# Hartge wheels Classic or Nova 5



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

I will be getting my 545 sport in a few weeks and plan to change the wheels and tires. 19" staggered.

I am having trouble deciding which to get Classic or Nova 5. Please vote.

Also, what tires.

Thanks . . .


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Hartges are pretty heavy rims they will slow down the car.... Youre better of going with BBS or O.Z. or other forged rims.... But if I were to choose I would go witht he classics.


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

CapeBimmer said:



> I will be getting my 545 sport in a few weeks and plan to change the wheels and tires. 19" staggered.
> 
> I am having trouble deciding which to get Classic or Nova 5. Please vote.
> 
> ...


Needs pics


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

CapeBimmer said:


> I will be getting my 545 sport in a few weeks and plan to change the wheels and tires. 19" staggered.
> 
> I am having trouble deciding which to get Classic or Nova 5. Please vote.
> 
> ...


I had 19" Hartge Classics for about a year. I loved teh way they looked and hated the feeling of worry over every manhole cover. I eventually bent two of them, had them repaired and sold them.


----------



## twinzor1 (Apr 5, 2004)

*19" Hartges*



CapeBimmer said:


> I will be getting my 545 sport in a few weeks and plan to change the wheels and tires. 19" staggered.
> 
> I am having trouble deciding which to get Classic or Nova 5. Please vote.
> 
> ...


I reviewed a lot of wheels, and went with the Classics, 8.5x19, 9.5x19 , Bridgestone S-03 Poles


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

Twinzor1 you have private mail


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

twinzor1 said:


> I reviewed a lot of wheels, and went with the Classics, 8.5x19, 9.5x19 , Bridgestone S-03 Poles


Very Nice.. You have good taste.
Did the 19's make your car a little slower and did it effect your gas mileage?
:thumbup:


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

Wheels and tires ordered today. Car will be arrive for 2 more weeks.


----------



## twinzor1 (Apr 5, 2004)

My impressions are purely subjective at this point, but i've noticed NO change whatsoever in performance, NO change in ride characteristics, and i've not measured fuel consumption (at $42 a fill up, i'm trying to ignore that spec.)


----------

